# Crazy Garage Extension, Building over blacktop?!?!



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

You would need to tear up the blacktop and install a proper foundation, and a proper concrete garage floor with the right code required slope. = $$


----------



## Crackers (Aug 8, 2007)

50x50 blacktop!!!! OMG!!! 

blacktop is not strong enough to hold structure. It will sink or sag.

Just curious: what do you want to put in the garage that a 3 car garage doesn't hold! 

Idea: Plant grass or something; the area is HUGE!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm pretty sure blacktop can't be enclosed either.

i.e. used as a garage floor.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Just a dumb question*

Will subdivision and city(if applies) 'setbacks' allow you to come closer to front ??? SOME say nothing in front of house. Do you have room for a driveway on side of house and another 'garage' in the back?? Some covenants dont allow those either,check twice, build once!!


----------

